

New Type of Arbitration - c-darwin
http://dcoin.me/en/arbitration.html

======
ericfontaine
I've been hoping for things like this to start appearing.

The difficulty with getting these things going is getting enough of a user
base to prime the pump. Before major arbitration decisions can be made, people
need to start off arbitrating little things. Like being a referee for a small
game tournament with friends.

There's a lot of poor grammar, for instance:

"Mining in Dcoin is not usual familiar mining we got used to with other
cryptocurrency."

I'm having trouble parsing that sentence and can't tell if you mean mining is
similar to other currencies or different.

Plenty more grammar mistakes... (you should get an English editor and make
sure to get an arbiter with high dcoin reputation to protect your
transaction:) ).

Also, it is always nice to have localized websites...us americans aren't used
to seeing decimals reversed with thousand separators, for instance: "0,0004%"

~~~
c-darwin
>>"Mining in Dcoin is not usual familiar mining we got used to with other
cryptocurrency." >> I'm having trouble parsing that sentence and can't tell if
you mean mining is similar to other currencies or different.

Mining with Dcoin is not the mining everyone is used to dealing with in
context of other cryptocurrencies.

We will correct the mistakes. Thank you for your remarks.

------
kylebrown
When arbitrators/escrow-agents compete on fees, it drives fees lower as they
attempt to undercut each other. That makes retirement attacks more likely (do
a bunch of honest biz to get a good rating with the intention to get a big
payoff from a final "score"). Its similar to the tragedy of the commons
worries about miner revenue from transaction fees.

I think the better model is a more "decentralized oracle" design, perhaps
something like TrustDavis or TruthCoin. With these "choose your
arbitrator/oracle" market designs, it's a never ending game of distrust and
whack-a-mole.

~~~
c-darwin
It will be difficult to get a dishonest reputation, because statistics gives
the information on miners
([http://en.dcoinwiki.com/Miner](http://en.dcoinwiki.com/Miner)). A buyer and
a seller should trust the same arbitrators. Which means that each and every
arbitrator should earn not only buyers' trust but sellers' too. Eventually, I
think, there will be a few respectful artbitrators, and most of buyers and
majority of sellers will trust them.

------
michaelfeathers
"Basic Principals" -> "Basic Principles"

~~~
c-darwin
Fixed. Thanks

